# Taking Pictures in Front of Historical Landmarks while Focusing on Myself



## ChocolateSundae (Sep 8, 2013)

Howdy Everyone,

I am new here and hoping to make new friends in the photography community. I am in the process of starting a blog and will be taking pictures of myself in front of historical landmarks. For example, the Arch in St. Louis, the Empire State Building in NYC, the White House in DC, the Motown Museum in Detroit, plantations in the South,etc..... On the suggestion of a blogger, the camera that I will be purchasing will most likely be the Canon EOS 7D 18MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3 inch LCD and 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS UD Standard Zoom Lens (this is how it is described on Amazon), in addition to a tripod and camera remote. My question is this: Are there any special features on the camera that one would use to get a full picture of the Arch, the White House, the Chrysler Building or other historical landmarks that will be in the background behind me while getting a clear picture of myself in the foreground? I'm such a newbie to photography that I am not sure if I am describing this correctly so please ask me questions if I am not making myself clear.

Thanks!
[h=1][/h]


----------



## amolitor (Sep 8, 2013)

There are no specific features that I am aware of.

The general idea, though, is to bring a friend or some roughly person-height object to put where you will be standing.

Set up the shot as you like, focusing on the friend or other object you brought along, framing the historical object as you like. Now you need to persuade the camera to NOT ALTER FOCUS, and the easiest way to do that is to switch the auto-focus mechanism off. There's probably a switch on the lens.

Now change places with your friend, or move your object away and take its place. Smile. Fire the camera.

Don't forget to switch the lens back to auto-focus mode!


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 8, 2013)

You got a 7D as your first camera?  Fancypants.


----------



## ChocolateSundae (Sep 8, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> You got a 7D as your first camera?  Fancypants.




LOL, I take it that it must be a great camera if this is the response! I will be purchasing it this month so in a few months after reading these forums I will probably realize that it does make me a fancypants, right now, it's just a plain ole camera to me!


----------



## ChocolateSundae (Sep 8, 2013)

amolitor said:


> There are no specific features that I am aware of.
> 
> The general idea, though, is to bring a friend or some roughly person-height object to put where you will be standing.
> 
> ...



Thanks Amolitor! I hope you are enjoying your weekend. I live in DC and just got back from Fredericksburg, VA today so I'm your neighbor. As I was reading your instructions I did it in my mind so I can see how that would work. I am definitely subscribing to this thread!


----------



## Luke345678 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, it's a nice camera. Personally I might actually take a glance at the 70d, just a suggestion. This is a very cool idea and I hope you link us to the blog in the future. 

Best of luck,

-Luke


----------



## ChocolateSundae (Sep 8, 2013)

Luke345678 said:


> Yes, it's a nice camera. Personally I might actually take a glance at the 70d, just a suggestion. This is a very cool idea and I hope you link us to the blog in the future.
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> -Luke



Good Evening Luke,

I just looked the Canon 70d camera on Amazon. Is there a reason why you suggest this model? I can't really delve too much into learning about the camera until I have it hand, which will be at the end of this month. Then I can get some real hands on experience while tinkering around with it.


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 8, 2013)

One feature on the 70D that the 7D doesn't have (unless you buy a $250 grip for it) is wifi built in. That makes it so you can upload the photos right to your smartphone and update your blog quickly with photos. 

Also you get a more up to date sensor in the camera. The 7D was released back in 2009. I have a 7D and it is an awesome camera. It was also my first dslr too .


----------



## ChocolateSundae (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks John. I can see the built in wifi being a good thing to have even though I would not want to upload the pictures without getting back home and reviewing the pictures to see which ones I like the most which will then make it on the site. The up to date sensor seems to make it more of a bargain (even though I don't know what a sensor does, lol) since the 70d is a little cheaper than the 7D. I am looking at it on Amazon right now. What lens would you (and others) recommend, the 18-135mm EF-S IS STM Lens or the 18-55mm EF-S IS STM Lens. I have read that a high quality lens is what really matters so I would assume that the former is better since it is showing up to be more expensive on Amazon, no? This is going to be a sort of fashion blog so I want to take the best and clearest pictures possible.

And what do you all think of this 4 year Drops and Spills Warranty? Canon is a reputable company so I assume that this would be a good investment for 84 bucks, no?


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 9, 2013)

Pretty much the sensor is what the light hits and it creates the pictures.  When you hit the shutter release button your shutter curtains open and lights will hi the sensor this creating the picture for you. Too much light hitting the sensor will overexposed it and not enough light hitting the sensor will underexpose it. I'm sure other people on here can go in to further detail on it if you want to know about sensors or just for a quick google search. The up to date sensor will give you the better IQ. 

As far as lenses it all depends on what you want. The 18-135 seems like it would be fine for what you plan to do. But also it all depends on the conditions you are going to shoot in. Are you goin to be shootin out in bright sunny days all the time are at night when it's dark?


----------



## ChocolateSundae (Sep 9, 2013)

JohnTrav said:


> Pretty much the sensor is what the light hits and it creates the pictures.  When you hit the shutter release button your shutter curtains open and lights will hi the sensor this creating the picture for you. Too much light hitting the sensor will overexposed it and not enough light hitting the sensor will underexpose it. I'm sure other people on here can go in to further detail on it if you want to know about sensors or just for a quick google search. The up to date sensor will give you the better IQ.
> 
> As far as lenses it all depends on what you want. The 18-135 seems like it would be fine for what you plan to do. But also it all depends on the conditions you are going to shoot in. Are you goin to be shootin out in bright sunny days all the time are at night when it's dark?



Thanks again John,

Good question about the time of day. Now that I think about it, I think I will be taking pictures at both times of the day. Nighttime photos if done right are so captivating. Would this mean that I should buy both lens and change them out according to the time of day I am shooting?


----------



## ChocolateSundae (Sep 11, 2013)

Just purchased the Canon 70D off Amazon with the 18-135 lens! Can't wait until it arrives. I am thinking of getting a remote and a tripod because I am going to have to do a lot of "selfies" so these should come in handy.


----------



## kay1547 (Sep 12, 2013)

ChocolateSundae said:


> Just purchased the Canon 70D off Amazon with the 18-135 lens! Can't wait until it arrives. I am thinking of getting a remote and a tripod because I am going to have to do a lot of "selfies" so these should come in handy.





ChocolateSundae said:


> Thanks again John,
> 
> Good question about the time of day. Now that I think about it, I think I  will be taking pictures at both times of the day. Nighttime photos if  done right are so captivating. Would this mean that I should buy both  lens and change them out according to the time of day I am  shooting?



EXCELLENT choice! i have this same camera. after a few months you would have been kicking yourself for picking the older 7d over the 70d once you find out what each camera can do. The 7d is a great camera but lacks many new features the 70d brings, and i mean MANY.
but to keep this short, basically the 7d is a camera built more for sports photography or wild life. it has a huge buffer so you can snap about 23 raw photos before slowing down, its also more durable and has a better weather sealing.
but the 70d is no slouch, it has a 15 raw buffer (plenty IMO) and some what of a weather sealing, like ok to use in misty situations or light rain, just don't dunk it in water or splash to much on it and you should be ok. not quite as durable as the 7d but its not made of fragile glass either, it does take quite a beating and keeps on ticking, trust me.
but those are just the few main comparisons, after that the 70d is leaps and bounds beyond the 7d, with touch screen, WiFi, automatic video focusing (almost as good as camcorder) canon newest APS-C sensor and more.

you said you wanted to start a blog and take selfies in front of historical landmarks, well then you dont need that extra 1fps the 7d offers as the landmarks dont move LOL. also you will love the video autofocus for doing videos for the blog.
Enjoy the camera, its one HELL of a DSLR for your first one. oh and BTW, don't get discouraged with your first photos, the camera is only as good as the operator, so it takes practice and a whole lot of learning.

about the lenses, 18-55 or 18-135mm STM both are about the same image quality, the 18-55 maybe a tiny bit better, but you probably wont notice it. the 18-135 just cost more for the added range you get. IMO the 18-135mm is jus the right beginner lens to buy, it has a great focal length and if you need more just crop your images. the 18-55 is great for indoors and but you'll find yourself wanting a little more zoom outside. don't bother with the huge zoom lenses like a 18-270mm, just to much junk in the glass to give you that ultra sharp image most people buy the DSLR for.
the STM kit lens is also the most silent for video, if you are using on board mic you will pick up lens focusing on pretty much anything that isnt a STM.

L glass of course is the best but the best ones cost as much as the camera and some double almost triple.
im using the sigma 17-70mm f2.8-4 contemporary they also have a 18-35mm f1.8 which has reported to smoke almost everything in that range.
i do still have the 18-135stm but only use that for video (sometimes) the sigma 17-70mm C is my main lens and for $500 nothing else comes close. you'd have to spend double maybe triple for a better zoom lens. even at 70mm its quite sharp, you can crop quite a bit without losing quality.

one lens every camera bag should have is the 50mm f1.8 $107 on amazon
don't be discouraged on the price, not many if any at all is in this price range. but try it out, you'll thank me later.


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree about getting the 50mm 1.8. Just go on Evan and get one used if you are worried about price. It is a fantastic lens. I have a 50mm 1.4 and it is great for low light and sharp. 

You can find a 50mm 1.8 for probly about 80$ on eBay. Nothing wrong with purchasing used equipment.


----------



## ChocolateSundae (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks John and Kay! I will look for that lens. This camera is really nice. I am in the process of signing up for classes to learn how to use this thing, in addition to watching Youtube videos and of course reading on TPF.

Another question. As I was assembling the camera, I noticed that I have the option of inserting a memory card. The manual says that the camera can take SD, SDHC, SDXC. As well as a UHS-I Speed Class SDHC or SDXC memory card. I have no idea how to choose so can someone be kind enough to suggest a memory card for this camera?


----------



## ChocolateSundae (Sep 18, 2013)

Just purchased the 50mm 1.8 lens on Amazon for the 107 price. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## toughsamurai (Sep 19, 2013)

ChocolateSundae said:


> Another question. As I was assembling the camera, I noticed that I have the option of inserting a memory card. The manual says that the camera can take SD, SDHC, SDXC. As well as a UHS-I Speed Class SDHC or SDXC memory card. I have no idea how to choose so can someone be kind enough to suggest a memory card for this camera?



SD, SDHC and SDXC are all variants of the SD (Secure Digital) format, that have been released in that order by the SD Association. As requirements for higher capacities came in, SD cards have grown in capacity too (SDHC is SD High Capacity, while SDXC is SD Xtended Capacity). They do have different read / write speed in each of its versions.


----------



## ChocolateSundae (Sep 20, 2013)

toughsamurai said:


> SD, SDHC and SDXC are all variants of the SD (Secure Digital) format, that have been released in that order by the SD Association. As requirements for higher capacities came in, SD cards have grown in capacity too (SDHC is SD High Capacity, while SDXC is SD Xtended Capacity). They do have different read / write speed in each of its versions.



Thanks, this makes a lot of sense. So I guess if I wanted a premium memory card the SDXC would be the one to get. Or even the SDHC. Looked on Amazon and I will be purchasing the 
SanDisk Extreme 64 GB SDXC Class 10 UHS-1 Flash Memory Card 80MB/s (SDSDXS-064G-AFFP). The reviews are excellent for this card.


----------



## toughsamurai (Sep 20, 2013)

ChocolateSundae said:


> toughsamurai said:
> 
> 
> > SD, SDHC and SDXC are all variants of the SD (Secure Digital) format, that have been released in that order by the SD Association. As requirements for higher capacities came in, SD cards have grown in capacity too (SDHC is SD High Capacity, while SDXC is SD Xtended Capacity). They do have different read / write speed in each of its versions.
> ...



Unless you use continues shoot mode more often you can get SanDisk Extreme 32 GB SDHC 45MB/S. It will save you some money.


----------



## ChocolateSundae (Sep 25, 2013)

toughsamurai said:


> Unless you use continues shoot mode more often you can get SanDisk Extreme 32 GB SDHC 45MB/S. It will save you some money.



Thanks Sumarai, I already purchased the card I mentioned previously and it should be here by weeks' end. 

I took my first photography class yesterday! We focused on Aperture, Shutter speed and ISO. I learned a lot about the camera and am watching Youtube videos to reinforce what I have learned. This is all so exciting!


----------



## kay1547 (Sep 25, 2013)

ChocolateSundae said:


> toughsamurai said:
> 
> 
> > SD, SDHC and SDXC are all variants of the SD (Secure Digital) format, that have been released in that order by the SD Association. As requirements for higher capacities came in, SD cards have grown in capacity too (SDHC is SD High Capacity, while SDXC is SD Xtended Capacity). They do have different read / write speed in each of its versions.
> ...



some of these cards are over rated and highly over priced. from a video i saw these over priced cards did not perform any better then standard class 10 of like a transcend card. now i don't have one to test, but i did see a test on youtube and best it did was 19 raw shots on the buffer, my cheap class 10 card did 17 shots so i wouldn't pay double the price for 2 more shots on the buffer but thats just me.

enjoy your new toy, its a dam good one. you can learn just about anything a class will teach you on youtube, and what you can't find ask here


----------

